# amarecin alpine goat is she pregnent?



## goat boy (Oct 22, 2012)

alpine goat . i just got her about almost 1 month ago. . and she looks fatter.  is she pregnent  she was exposed with a boer goat buck. so they said she might be pregnent. so thats why i'm not sure Really  thanks.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 22, 2012)

She does look possibly pregnant, but it is hard to tell from those angles. Are you milking her?  That can make it really hard to tell.  But some pictures of the business end may help.


----------



## goat boy (Oct 22, 2012)

no she doesent really have any milk right now if you want i can take some new pics the ones where shes outside are from thismorning


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 22, 2012)

goat boy said:
			
		

> no she doesent really have any milk right now if you want i can take some new pics the ones where shes outside are from thismorning


yes please, 
Like this. or maybe a little closer than these. But so you can see her backside, her udder, her back legs.  How her belly is shaped.


----------



## goat boy (Oct 22, 2012)

here's some pics of what you wanted. the white and brown goat might be pregnent so i put pics of her too


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 22, 2012)

good job on the pictures, but I have no idea.  Sorry.  If I were to guess I would guess that the small white doe with brown head, I am assuming a boer or boer cross is bred, but only maybe 6 weeks or so and the other doe is open.  I am basing my guess on the fact that her vulva looks small and tight and there is a fair amoutn of discharge.  That appears to be a heat discharge.  It truely is just a guess. I could be very very wrong. 

When have they been exposed to a buck?


----------



## goat boy (Oct 22, 2012)

well the brown headed one has been exposed for around 2 months both of them have been. the one you think might be pregnent is a boer/kiko cross. i have 2 other boer does and they have been exposed the same amount of time with the same buck i have 3 does 1 nanny and 1 buck here's pics of the buck she was bred to


----------



## goat boy (Oct 22, 2012)

i've compered my black goat pics from 3 days ago and today.here's her width top is new bottom is old. here's her side old its not sucked in new pics is sucked in. here's her side old its not sucked in new pics is sucked in.  i read that like 1or2 days before kidding her belly will get smaller and her belly will suck in like in the pics.


----------

